# Suche JAVA HTML WYSIWYG Editor



## nove (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen OpenSource Java HTML Editor im Stiel von FCK oder HTML Area. Ich sollte einen solchen Editor in ein Programm von mir integrieren. Lizenz GPL oder LGPL, Mozilla oder BSD ... ist mir eigentlich egal, da ich das Projekt eh unter GPL oder LGPL stellen möchte. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein Tip geben.


----------



## Norbert Eder (4. Dezember 2006)

Tut mir leid dass hier anscheinend noch niemand eine Antwort auf deine Frage hat. Dennoch ist Threadpushing hier nicht erwünscht. Siehe Netiquette Punkt 12.


----------



## Romsl (4. Dezember 2006)

Meinst Du schon Java oder eher Javascript? Was meinst Du denn genau mit WYSIWYG? Brauchst Du eine IDE zum erstellen von Swing Screens oder AWT oder SWT?

Bitte spezifizieren

Danke und Gruß
  -- Romsl


----------



## nove (4. Dezember 2006)

ich brauche einen Editor oder Component(in Java((sag jetzt mal lieber, bevor ich nochmal ne Verwarnung kriege)) ala FCKeditor den ich in eine Anwendung einbauen kann. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein ShopSystem bei dem der Benutzer entweder den Online FCK Editor benutzen kann oder schon vorhandene Admin-Tools die allerdings alle den Nachteil haben das der Anwender bei der Texteingabe HTML Tags benutzen muss oder den Text normal eingibt und dann online nochmal mit FCKeditor nachbearbeiten muss.

Jetzt möchte ich für eben dieses Shopsystem ein Tool schreiben mit der sich die Verwaltung bequemer gestalten lässt. Ich weiss es gibt für dieses Shopsystem schon solche Tools allerdings haben die alle irgendwo einen Hacken den ich meinen Kunden nicht zumuten kann.


----------



## SELLOSO (13. November 2007)

nove hat gesagt.:


> ich brauche einen Editor oder Component(in Java((sag jetzt mal lieber, bevor ich nochmal ne Verwarnung kriege)) ala FCKeditor den ich in eine Anwendung einbauen kann.



Genau solch eine Komponente suche ich auch. Hast Du in Zwischenzeit vielleicht etwas gefunden?

Gruß
Sel


----------

